# Felsenmeer WE-Session Frühjahr



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Januar 2005)

Servus was haltet ihr davon im Frühjahr wenns Wetter wieder etwas konstanter ist, mal nen ganzes Wochenende im Felsenmeer ne Session zu machen. Da gibts ja 100m vom Meer entfernt nen Hotel wo man dann pennen könnte, wär bestimmt ganz lustig. Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. Januar 2005)

Hättet ihr was dagegen wenn ein paar Anfänger und ein paar Kids kommen würden.
Gruss Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2005)

@heizerää:

also ich denke, dass da keiner etwas dagegen hat, ganz im gegenteil umso mehr umso besser, da isses egal wie alt/gut/etc.
Also ich würde mich sogar freuen, weil die kiddies bestimmt staunen werden und sie gar nie auf die Idee kommen damit aufzuhören...also bring so viele kiddies mit, wie du tragen kannst


----------



## aramis (2. Januar 2005)

Über ungelegte Eier soll man ja nicht sprechen, aber mich/uns reizt der Gedanke ungemein, mal wieder die lange Pilgerfahrt ans Felsenmeer anzutreten. Kann wer was zu den Kapazitäten und Preisen oder gar zum Namen dieses Hotels sagen? Ist das oben oder unten am Meer?


----------



## isah (2. Januar 2005)

ich würde auch gerne kommen, aber kann ich (und die kids vom heizerer) da überhaupt fahren?
Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, sah seehr anspruchsvoll aus.


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2005)

ich glaub da gibts echt für jeden was..

hätt auch mal fürchterlich bock auf felsenmeer, auch wenn ich mich skillmäßig eher zu den noobs zählen würd..


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Januar 2005)

Wenn einer Bock hätte vorher in Nürnberg vorbei zu fahren und mich abzuholen mit bike, wäre ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Januar 2005)

Also Skill-mäßig isses wirklich sehr breit gefächert, von wirklich leichten Sachen (runde Steine hochfahren und runterfahren) bis hin zu unmöglichen, also nach oben hin is alles offen


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Januar 2005)

Die Idee ist schon gut, aber der Gedanke mit dem Hotel reizt mich nicht so, weil datt kost ja nun halt mächtig Kohle. Währen Ara, Kaptain Mehl und ich hingefahren( es hat leider nicht geklappt)  , dann hätten wir im Zelt übernachtet. Auserdem wirds ja im Frühjahr bekanntlich währmer. Aber Elan hätte ich viel das durchzuziehen.


----------



## Smilymarco (2. Januar 2005)

Müsste ich wissen wann genau des is, dann kann ich sagen, ob ich kann odern icht   

am 11. und 12. Februar kann ich zum Beispiel schonma nicht (hab ich nen Karatelehrgang)

Ich werd des auchma im Einradforum posten... ma schaun wer da noch kommen will


----------



## biketrialer (2. Januar 2005)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste ich wissen wann genau des is, dann kann ich sagen, ob ich kann odern icht
> 
> am 11. und 12. Februar kann ich zum Beispiel schonma nicht (hab ich nen Karatelehrgang)
> 
> Ich werd des auchma im Einradforum posten... ma schaun wer da noch kommen will



wir reden hier vom frühling so april bzw. mai
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Januar 2005)

sers,
das ist jaa mal ne gute idee. ich hab das felsenmeer schon wieder fast vergessen  . also ich wäre auf jeden auch dabei, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann. wie wärs max??  zu dem übernachten. ich würde dann schon gern im zelt pennen, da ich selbst nicht so viel geld hab, in nem hotel zu pennen, auch wenn es nur eine übernachtung ist. ich finde zelt schon optimal und nen kleiner zeltplatz wird da jaa auch bestimmt sein.

Jan


----------



## ringo667 (2. Januar 2005)

Ich denke dass ich auch kommen werde( Gregor und Lars warscheinlich auch, kann aber natürlich nur für mich sprechen), wenn auch nur für einen Tag.
Aber lasst uns erst mal nen Termin festmachen.


----------



## biketrialer (2. Januar 2005)

das is halt so ne sache wieder mitm wetter, wie siehtsn mit ostern aus?
so 26 u. 27.3. oder eher später???
toto


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Januar 2005)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wo das felsenmeer genau ist


----------



## isah (2. Januar 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139227



			
				felix schrieb:
			
		

> Südlich von Frankfurt a.M., bei Bensheim.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Januar 2005)

Also nen genauen Termin jetzt zu sagen, ist eigentlich nicht möglich denn gerade im April macht ja das Wetter bekanntlich was es will.   

Ich würd sagen nen Termin macht man, wenn man merkt das Wetter wird langsamer wieder etwas berechenbarer und es sollte trocken sein. Weil Felsenmeer + Nass macht nun wirklich kein Spaß mehr. Hab das einma gemacht, nie wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (2. Januar 2005)

ich glaube dieses jahr muss ich mir das auch mal antun. hoffentlich muss ich da nicht grad arbeiten, sonst sind wieder paar urlaubstage fällig.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2005)

mal comptermine abwarten, und das dann dazwischen scheiben, bzw. auf nen WE legen, wo nix anderes is...
außerdem sollte es natürlich nicht regnen....Regen stinkt.
Nass kann es bis zu einem bestimmten Punkit im felsemeer sein und man hat noch grip, aba wenss da richtig nass is nur schwenierei.....also lieber dry-trial
Max


----------



## Scrat (3. Januar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> mal comptermine abwarten, und das dann dazwischen scheiben, bzw. auf nen WE legen, wo nix anderes is...
> außerdem sollte es natürlich nicht regnen....Regen stinkt.
> Nass kann es bis zu einem bestimmten Punkit im felsemeer sein und man hat noch grip, aba wenss da richtig nass is nur schwenierei.....also lieber dry-trial
> Max



Hi,

wie ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren habe, ist am Sonntag die Terminsitzung der "Trialkommision Liga Süd" - damit sollten also nächste Woche die Wettkampftermine feststehen.

Als Alternative zum Zelten würde ich mal das Naturfreudenhaus vorschlagen.

Osterwochende find' ich persönlich nicht so gut, da fahr' ich nämlich mit unserer DAV-Jugend in das Felsenmeer bei Paris, was in dem Koxxdays-2004-Vid drin ist 

Außerdem ist an Ostern Muni- und Trialtreffen in Stuttgart, also ist smilymarco bestimmt auch nicht dabei...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Smilymarco (3. Januar 2005)

jop
an Ostern bin ich in Stuggi

Klick

Ich hoff ma das da auch einige von euch kommen können     wär bestimmt cool


----------



## isah (5. Januar 2005)

@smilymarco: Ich hab mich angemeldet, wie viele von den teilnehmern werden denn trialer und wie viele einrad-trialer sein?


----------



## Bwana (5. Januar 2005)

also das naturfreundehaus kann man sich ganz schnell wieder abschminken, wenn nicht alle ein auto haben, dass ist nämlich genau auf der falschen talseite, man muss also von gaaaaaaanz oben gaaaaaanz runter fahren, durchn ort und dann wieder gaaaaanz hochfahren   glaubt mir, am naturfreundehaus is nich viel zum fahren.


----------



## Scrat (5. Januar 2005)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> man muss also von gaaaaaaanz oben gaaaaaanz runter fahren, durchn ort und dann wieder gaaaaanz hochfahren



Mist, das wußte ich nicht.

Naja, ist man halt warmgefahren 

Wo kann man sonst noch übernachten?

Da gibt's doch noch diese DAV-Hütte direkt am Felsenmeer:

http://www.alpenverein-darmstadt.de/Wirueber/Felsberghuet.htm

Servus, Thomas


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (5. Januar 2005)

@Heizerer: Felsenmeer ist für jeden was!

Am Besten wäre es einen Termin möglichst lange vorher festzulegen. Um das Wetter zu berücksichtigen könnte man ja noch einen Ausweichtermin einplanen, falls beim ersten mal das Wetter nicht hinhaut.


----------



## Smilymarco (5. Januar 2005)

@isah

ich hab keine Ahnug wie viele Zweiradler kommen werden... von den Einradlern her dürften es so um die 70 Leutz werden (wie beim GMTW in 04 in Zittau)

bis jetzt sind die ersten 26 Leutz in der Teilnehmerliste alles Einradler  


schreibt am besten in das anmeldeformular irgendwo rein, dass ihr mitm Zweirad ankommt...vielleicht kann Rocco das dann hinter euren Namen oder so schreiben... muss ich ihn mal fragen


----------



## Rocco (5. Januar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich angemeldet, wie viele von den teilnehmern werden denn trialer und wie viele einrad-trialer sein?



Hi,
ich bin einer der Orgas des GMTW. Das ist eigentlich ne Einradveranstaltung, also bist du bis jetzt der einzige Biketrialer  . 
Wir bauen auf dem Vereinsgelände einen Trialparcours auf (für Biketrialer wahrscheinlich nicht allzu anspruchsvoll... is halt auf Einradfahrer ausgelegt),
Am Ostersonntag machen wir eine Trialtour duch Stuttgart. Da könnt ihr euch sehr gern anschließen.  

Wenn ihr bei der Trialtour mitfahren wollt, reicht eine E-Mail ( [email protected]  ). Ihr müsst euch dazu nicht anmelden, da die Tage Fr. und Sa. stark auf Einradfahren bezogen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Januar 2005)

yo guys, lasst uns doch diese hütte übers WE mieten?!? es gibt 20 schlafplätze und 75 für Gruppen is doch ok, wenn 20leute kommen würde, wären das grad mal, par euros properson...


----------



## isah (5. Januar 2005)

@smilymarco & Rocco

Ok, ich komm dann am sonntag, es sei denn es finden sich noch ein paar *Zweirad Trialer* ein, dann würde ich auch von fr-so bleiben

@TrialsMax

Sry für den thread missbrauch   


martin


----------



## Scrat (5. Januar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yo guys, lasst uns doch diese hütte übers WE mieten?!? es gibt 20 schlafplätze und 75 für Gruppen is doch ok, wenn 20leute kommen würde, wären das grad mal, par euros properson...



Dann laßt uns doch mal abwarten, bis die Termine für die SDM raus sind und dann können wir mal Terminvorschläge starten.

An die ODM und NDMler: Habt ihr Eure Termine schon?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## florianwagner (9. Januar 2005)

wo liegt denn das "felsenmeer" genau???


----------



## isah (9. Januar 2005)

eine seite davor:



> kann mir mal jemand sagen wo das felsenmeer genau ist





			
				felix schrieb:
			
		

> Südlich von Frankfurt a.M., bei Bensheim.


----------



## florianwagner (9. Januar 2005)

ok danke, habs schon im autoatlas gefunden


----------



## Levelboss (9. Januar 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> wo liegt denn das "felsenmeer" genau???


----------



## Scrat (9. Januar 2005)

So, die Termine 2005 sind zumindest zum Teil schon raus (ODM, NDM fehlt mir noch): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1676681&postcount=1

Laßt uns mal anfangen zu planen 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Januar 2005)

Ich würde sagen das muss man "relativ" spontan planen, man wird eh keinen Termin finden wo alle Zeit haben, also würde ich sagen richtet man sich bissi auf die Wettervorhersage ein. Weil was bringt das, wenn alle da sind und du hüpfst (fällst) auf nassen, vermoosten Steinen rum. Das macht net so wirklich Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. März 2005)

Nunja langsam könnte man den Thread wieder rauskramen, Frühling wird schon angekündigt!   
Wie stehts mitn Osterferien ?


----------



## tommytrialer (10. März 2005)

da sind wir in kroatien


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. März 2005)

Dann sagt was anderes.


----------



## Smilymarco (10. März 2005)

auf jeden Fall nicht in den Osterferien...


----------



## AcaPulco (10. März 2005)

Pfingsten!?


----------



## Scrat (11. März 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Pfingsten!?



Ist SDM in Kiefersfelden.

Nächstes Wochenende? Also 19. oder 20. März? Da sind allerdings Koxxdays...

Ansonsten würde ich mal 16. oder 17. April vorschlagen?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smilymarco (11. März 2005)

nächstes WE is schlecht für mich... da hab ich in DA Auftritt mit der Musical Factory (ich spiele E-Gitarre)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. März 2005)

Leute man kann nicht auf alle rücksicht nehmen(schade aber klar oder?)..irgendeiner wird immer nicht können..aber ich würds so weit rausschieben wie es geht...wegen wetter.


----------



## ringo667 (11. März 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten würde ich mal 16. oder 17. April vorschlagen?



Der Termin ist doch nicht schlecht.
Wollte schon immer mal dahin!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. März 2005)

yo da hat de robi mal recht. würds auch etwas weiter verschieben, sodass mehere leute können....und auch wegen wetter und so..


----------



## biketrialer (11. März 2005)

ich denk das die natursesion so gegen ende märz starten kann!!
toto


----------



## Scrat (15. März 2005)

Hi,

also, nächstes Wochenende ist zumindest bei mir gestorben, jetzt am Samstag lag so dermaßen viel Schneis (Schnee auf Eis ) im Wald rum, daß es am Felsenmeer auch nicht wirklich Spaß machen kann.

Und Sonntags ist Bombenentschärfung, da darf ich morgens um 0700 zum Dienst erscheinen...

Also schlage ich nochmal 16. oder 17. April vor 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. März 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also, nächstes Wochenende ist zumindest bei mir gestorben, jetzt am Samstag lag so dermaßen viel Schneis (Schnee auf Eis ) im Wald rum, daß es am Felsenmeer auch nicht wirklich Spaß machen kann.
> 
> ...



Schnee? Eis? Bei uns sinds 15° und Sonne ! Und morgen sollens 20° werden


----------



## Scrat (15. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee? Eis? Bei uns sinds 15° und Sonne ! Und morgen sollens 20° werden



Dann geh mal 200-300m senkrecht nach oben und in den Schatten (nordseitig), da dürfte noch einiges liegen. Hier ist es in der Ebene auf 230m auch schneefrei, aber Felsenmeer liegt doch irgendwo zwischen 400 und 500m...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hupe (15. März 2005)

Hallo!

bock hätte ich eigentlich auch. wenn sich noch wer aus der umgebung wolfenbüttel, braunschweig, salzgitter finden würde, der mitkommt. allein würd ich für eine strecke 50 euro bezahln.
marco fahrt ihr hin?
oda ihr hannoveraner?

zeit is mir eigentlich egal, solange es nich 20-30. mai is.und nachm 1.4. :-D

bis dann Lars


----------



## biketrialer (27. März 2005)

waren gestern und vorgestern da, is wieder einwandfrei zum trialen!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

